# Fa La La La La.....*



## kattybadatty (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello Specktra Gals! It's been a while since I have posted an FOTD so I decided to post my 'look' for work from today...

*Skin*​ ​ Studio Moisture Fix SPF 15​ Fast Response Eye Cream​ Moisturelush Eye Cream​ Face Protect Visage SPF 50​ ​ *Face*​ ​ Studio Fix Fluid NC25​ Studio Fix Powder NW20 (waaaay too light!)​ Studio Finish Concealer NW15​ Mineralize Skinfinish Natural Medium​ ​ *Cheeks*​ ​ Blushbaby Blush​ Format Contour​ Mineralize Skinfinish Natural Light (hightlight)​ ​ *Eyes*​ ​ Layin Low Paint Pot​ Mylar e/s​ Gesso e/s​ Brun e/s​ Omega e/s​ #36 Lashes​ Blacktrack Fluidline​ Zoom Lash Black​ ​ *Lips*​ ​ Cherry Lip Liner​ Ruby Woo Lipstick​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​


----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 30, 2010)

gorgeous doll face


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 30, 2010)

It's so good to see you again!  Lovely makeup as always.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 30, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## sweet_starlets (Nov 30, 2010)

u are such a bombshell!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 30, 2010)

SO pretty!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Dec 1, 2010)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 1, 2010)

works those red lips ma ma


----------



## n_c (Dec 1, 2010)

I love that lipstick. You look great


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Dec 1, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 1, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Dec 1, 2010)

Drop Dead Gorgeous!


----------



## Meisje (Dec 2, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## beautenoir (Dec 3, 2010)

GORGEOUS!  very classy, WOW.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 4, 2010)

We've MISSED you!!!

  	I love this classic look, and you know what else is cool? I use the SAME lip combo of Cherry l/l and Ruby Woo l/s for MY perfect and favorite classic red lip and I am NW45!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 5, 2010)

Gorgeous!! I have missed your tutorials and fotd's.


----------



## kattybadatty (Dec 5, 2010)

*Thank you all for responding! I have missed doing tutorials and FOTDs too... but just haven't found the time (or camera) to do so with!*

*But we have theme days on Saturdays @ MAC and Viva Fridays so I will definitely try to post more pictures on those specific days when everyone is dressed up and lookin' cute *


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 5, 2010)

I remember you, I miss your fotd's.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Dec 5, 2010)

Very pretty!! Lovin' the red lips!!!


----------



## addicted2mac (Dec 6, 2010)

Love it! I just did a similar look. =)


----------



## aziajs (Dec 6, 2010)

Hot!!


----------



## VAQTPIE (Dec 6, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## singer92286 (Dec 7, 2010)

So pretty! I love those red lips!

  	Thanks for sharing


----------



## User67 (Dec 8, 2010)

You do the most beautiful looks! Must be because you have an amazing canvas to work on


----------



## Wandalemur (Dec 18, 2010)

This is so beautiful.


----------



## jess126xo (Dec 18, 2010)

so beautiful your gorgeous !


----------



## kattybadatty (Dec 20, 2010)

_*Thanks, dolls <3 <3 <3 x x x*_


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 22, 2010)

adorable!


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow, you are really beautiful! Love the makeup.


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 30, 2010)

This is gorgeous! It looks so classic.

	I love your hair btw


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 31, 2010)

So beautiful, like your hear!


----------



## keetuh (Dec 31, 2010)

So beautiful!


----------

